# how do i finish a grinner?



## bobcatrapper (Oct 27, 2006)

got a big grinner and the furbuyer wont take em unless they are finished so my question is fur side in or out?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've never done opossum but i'd imagine it would be just like rats, ****, mink, fur in. Just a guess.
xdeano


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Fur in. Keep in mind (when fleshing) 'possum are very thin-skinned. I usually just keep the larger ones, and put them on my **** boards.

Smitty


----------

